# Site General > General Herp >  Mouse/Rat Size and Comparison Chart

## NightLad

Hi everyone,

I recently came across this excellent comparison chart for Mice and Rats online.
I converted the chart to a single JPG for your ease of download and referral. I found it quite helpful!

----------

Chris0445 (08-15-2018),gl1tterg0re (07-27-2020),hoteldusk (11-18-2016),LadyEnfinity (06-08-2016),vivi (04-15-2020)

----------


## Enve

Information/Pics taken from http://www.themousefactory.com

^^ Might want to give credit to the source  :Very Happy:

----------


## NightLad

> Information/Pics taken from http://www.themousefactory.com
> ^^ Might want to give credit to the source


I fount the chart and info via a Google search on another forum (here) without original credit given. Thanks for posting it!  :Smile:

----------


## Enve

Not a problem  :Good Job:  it is great info btw very handy!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Maybe it's just me, but our 3 week old rats are consistently 60 grams. And the weaners (4 weeks) are close to 100 grams. I'm thinking our scale is either off, or we have some monster pups!

----------


## Jonny2184

Cool! 
Sweet graph! I'm gonna keep that handy! 
I hae baby rats now and wasn't really sure when to wean them. Mom is trying to get away so I'll probably seperate them tonight but I've only seen them drink, not eat. 
But if I go by the graph, it's probably about that time! 
Cheers for sharing that with us!

----------


## jdmls88

good stuff!

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Cool! 
> Sweet graph! I'm gonna keep that handy! 
> I hae baby rats now and wasn't really sure when to wean them. Mom is trying to get away so I'll probably seperate them tonight but I've only seen them drink, not eat. 
> But if I go by the graph, it's probably about that time! 
> Cheers for sharing that with us!


Mom will begin to wean the rats herself. Over here, we tend to pull the pups at 3 weeks. 4 if I just don't think about it. You will see them munching on whatever mom has, but still feeding from her at the same time.

----------

